# Blah Blah Blah



## MJH (Apr 18, 2006)

I was doing P/RR/S and it was going great but honestly at this point in my life I'm partying too much to carb cycle seriously and train on a strict program. So I'm going to be randomly changing it up in the gym going a bit lighter, to give my body somewhat of a break since I won't always have the greatest amount of sleep. 

Decided to keep a non-serious journal since I'm always so anal about my journals. I'm going to post my workouts in here and a brief idea of what my diet is like and not too much else at all. Not going to keep it all anal or serious like any of my past journals. 

A lot if what is in here is just going to be ramblings about nothing, most likely, lol.


----------



## MJH (Apr 18, 2006)

Day 1 
4-18-2006​

*Chest*

Not a bad workout, decided to get back into light GVT and all of my accessory work in the 12-20 range. 

*Incline Bench Presses*
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

*Pec-Deck Flyes SS w/ Dips*
80 x 15 / BW x 12
80 x 15 / BW x 11

*Flat DB Flyes*
35's x 15
35's x 15

*Cardio*
15 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.6 MPH at a 9% incline. Not too bad at all here today, I was totally exhausted after this, and completely soaked in sweat, lol. 

Diet- Not bad at all so far today. Overall not a bad day at all, ended up having a damn clean day. Lots of peanut butter, whey protein, skim milk, oatmeal, etc.

Sleep- 7 hours. Not too bad last night considering we ended up going out last night eating Taco Bell and Wendy's, got high and drunk, and then passed out, lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations, your last journal cracked 100 posts I think.  Hehe.  Just giving you a hard time.  You seem to do quite well not matter what you do, bastard.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey man do wutcha gotta do!  Enjoy it now while ya can!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

aw man...you never tried a shock week


----------



## MJH (Apr 19, 2006)

*CowPimp:* LOL, exactly man, and thats exactly what my roommate said too. He was just saying that I pretty much respond to every sort of training that I do so I should basically just do whats fun for me for a while. Especially while were going out all the time, etc.

*DeadBolt:* Hell to the yeah, man. :nod:

*b_reed:* Yeah when I use P/RR/S again towards the end of summer to bulk up I'll be sure to take full advantage of it.


----------



## MJH (Apr 19, 2006)

Day 2
4-19-2006​

*Back*

*Bentover Rows* 
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

*CG Cable Pulldowns SS w/ Crossbench DB Pullovers*
100 x 20 / 40 x 15
100 x 20 / 40 x 15

*T-Bar Rows*
145 x 15
145 x 15 

*Cardio*
15 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.8 MPH at a 6% incline. Not too bad at all today. After this I did some quick hovers for the midsection and called it a day. 

Diet- Not too bad, last night I had 2 glasses of wine and then a bunch of skim milk and natty peanut butter, just the usual. 

Sleep- 7 hours. 

I still feel like I'm holding quite a bit of water, hopefully this feeling goes away by tomorrow, I guess we'll see.


----------



## MJH (Apr 20, 2006)

Day 3
4-20-2006​

*Arms*

Solid workout today, no complaints at all. Looking very defined/vascular today in the mirror, so I was pleased. I'm going to drink a lot of water today at work because tonight is a costume party at a local club, and of course I have to look shredded.  

*Incline DB Curls SS w/ Incline DB Extensions* (3-4 sets were incline hammer curls)
30's x 10 / 30's x 10
30's x 10 / 30's x 10
30's x 10 / 30's x 10
30's x 10 / 30's x 10
30's x 10 / 30's x 10
30's x 10 / 30's x 10
30's x 10 / 30's x 10
30's x 10 / 30's x 10
30's x 10 / 30's x 10
30's x 10 / 30's x 10

*One-Arm Cable Pressdowns SS w/ One-Arm Cable Curls*
20 x 15 / 10 x 15
15 x 15 / 10 x 15

*Reverse Wrist Curls SS w/ Wrist Curls*
Bar x 20 / Bar x 20
Bar x 20 / Bar x 20

Diet- Not too bad at all so far today, and last night wasn't bad either. Ended up eating a lot of natty peanut butter last night, beef jerkey, skim milk, the usual, lol. And of course smoked a TON of marijuana, a guy collapsed at the house last night, some scary shit.  

Sleep- 7.5 hours.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 20, 2006)

Happy 4-20.  I didn't get to celebrate really, but looks like you did.  Hehe.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

dirty hippies


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2006)

LOL yea I didn't get to celebrate 4/20!  But hey no biggy....keep it up mike!!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 21, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> dirty hippies



I resent that.  Look, now I may be dirty, and I may be a hippie, but... oh, right, carry on...


----------



## MJH (Apr 21, 2006)

*CowPimp:* LOL, trust me man, we celebrated 4-20-2006, all night long, hahah. We went out clubbin' last night and smoked before and after, and got wasted at the same time. The night was amazing.

*The Monkey Man:* LOL.  

*DeadBolt:* Someone had to celebrate it since you didn't!


----------



## MJH (Apr 21, 2006)

Day 4
4-21-2006​

*Shoulders*

*Reverse-Grip Military Presses* 
75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10

*DB Military Lateral Raises*
10's x 5
10's x 5

*Smith-Machine BTB Shrugs SS w/ Bentover DB Lateral Raises* 
150 x 20 / 15's x 20
150 x 20 / 15's x 15

*Cardio*
15 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.8 MPH at a 6% incline.

Did some hovers for the abs and called it a day, not a bad session at all today.

Diet- Could have been better yesterday, clean as usual except for like 4 diet coke and vodkas, lol. 

Sleep- 7.5 hours.


----------



## MJH (Apr 22, 2006)

Day 5
4-22-2006​

*Back*

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

*Support Rows SS w/ Hammer Strength Rows*
120 x 15 / 100 x 12
120 x 15 / 100 x 12

*Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers*
30 x 20
30 x 20

Diet- Not too bad, again last night went out drinking. Had a few shots, 3-4 diet coke and vodkas, whatever. Other than that my diet has basically been whey protein, skim milk, peanut butter, etc.

Sleep- 9 hours.  

Weight- 213-214 lbs. Wow, dropped a few pounds, no complaints though at all.


----------



## MJH (Apr 23, 2006)

Day 6
4-23-2006​

*Arms*

*Standing BB Curls SS w/ Skullcrushers*
65 x 10 / 65 x 10
65 x 10 / 65 x 10
65 x 10 / 65 x 10
65 x 10 / 65 x 10
65 x 10 / 65 x 10
65 x 10 / 65 x 10
65 x 10 / 65 x 10
65 x 10 / 65 x 10
65 x 10 / 65 x 10
65 x 10 / 65 x 10

*Reverse Wrist Curls SS w/ Wrist Curls*
Bar x 20 / Bar x 20
Bar x 20 / Bar x 20

*Cardio*
15 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.8 MPH at a 6% incline. Worked up a damn good sweat here today. 

Diet- Not too bad, been almost all protein shakes, oatmeal, peanut butter, and thats about it. Last night I went out again and drank WAY too much, a bunch of shots, a bunch of diet coke and vodka's, etc. 

Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## MJH (Apr 24, 2006)

Day 7
4-24-2006​

*Chest*

Not a bad session today at all, decent pump in my chest. Still loving 10x10 so far, no complaints whatsoever. 

*Hammer Strength Incline Bench Presses*
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10

*Flat DB Flyes SS w/ Dips*
30's x 15 / BW x 12
30's x 15 / BW x 12

*Bench Presses*
Bar x 78

*Cardio*
15 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 

Diet- Eh, WAY too high in calories last night. Gained a few pounds since the other day, whatever. Its flat out the peanut butter that I'm eating, period. I end up consuming over 2K calories a day in natural peanut butter alone, its ridiculous. I'm going to be sure to start cutting it out by itself completely, and only have a few scoops a day in my shakes. 

Sleep- 7.5 hours.

Weight- 216 lbs. Up a few pounds because of the peanut butter I'm addicted to, lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2006)

Lookin good man!


----------



## brollickby06 (Apr 26, 2006)

M.J.H said:
			
		

> Diet- Eh, WAY too high in calories last night. Gained a few pounds since the other day, whatever. Its flat out the peanut butter that I'm eating, period. I end up consuming over 2K calories a day in natural peanut butter alone, its ridiculous. I'm going to be sure to start cutting it out by itself completely, and only have a few scoops a day in my shakes.



2,000 calories of peanut butter a day?! Thats alot man!!

If you love the stuff so much you could be the first one to actually follow thru with this crazy diet: 
http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=280768&perpage=20&pagenumber=1

LOL, thats just rediculous.  If i did that for a week id...


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2006)

That GVT stuff looks crazy.  What kind of rest intervals are you using?  I bet it makes you sore as Hell the next day.


----------

